# 66 GTO underside/engine bay blacks



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm about to paint the underside of the body and marry it back to the frame.
I've found some info here and there about the gloss of the blacks, but I want to put it all in one post.

Please confirm the following blacks for a '66 GTO

Firewall - 30% gloss
Inner Fenders - 
Core support - 
underside of body - 20-30% gloss?
any other major black component -


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I believe it was 60% gloss black. I used the GM chassis reconditioning black for my chassis and will be using it on the firewall and underside.


----------

